# Summer is here.



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Summer has arrived. Took the GTR out. My friend snapped a pic.
enjoy.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

we need more pictures!!! you always tease with just one or two!


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Stunning man. More pics please and what colour is that?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*LOL!*

Sorry. That's all the photographer sent me so far. I have a pic of the shroud work I just had done.


----------



## JEB (Aug 19, 2007)

That is really stunning, Very nice


----------



## emperor_77 (Apr 11, 2009)

I love your car! Looks perfect! :clap:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

All that shinyness... Awesome! :smokin:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

:bowdown1: Just perfect!!


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Showoff:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR_Demon (Jan 31, 2008)

Im loving your car man! A prime example of a truly clean white GTR!:clap:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very bling bling!


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

looks awsome the first pic makes it look silver


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

The perfect R34 GTR :thumbsup::smokin:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You can soooooo tell you dont live in blightey! Beautiful!

bob


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

This car looks so damn fine. More pics please!!


----------



## mongoose (May 22, 2007)

Lovely 34!

May I know who makes the side skirts you have installed? Do they attach easily to the stock skirts? Thanks!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

New desktop pic:thumbsup:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

mongoose said:


> Lovely 34!
> 
> May I know who makes the side skirts you have installed? Do they attach easily to the stock skirts? Thanks!


 I took a brand new set of Nismo skirts and casted them in carbon. I used the stock Nismo brackets, tape, and hardware to install them.

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Mucho' appreciated.


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

That car gives me a slight chuffy on!!


----------



## mongoose (May 22, 2007)

Thanks! That's a great idea.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*As requested. More pics.*

My friend Stanley was kind enough to send over some more pics.
Here ya' go.
































































Both my kids. LOL!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*One more...*

Forgot this one.










More here also : JDMEGO Part I « The Ku Cars


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful 34:bowdown1:


Terje.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Perfect!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

If there was a word for being better than perfect this would be it!

bob


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Stunning!!!!!!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the comments. Makes me feel not so bad about the things I haven't gotten around to fixing yet on that damn thing. LOL!


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

i really have creamed everywhere!!!!!!!!
mine is exactly the same but pretty much standard lol
i can dream my one will look this good one day after a fair few k'sss
veryyy nice car mate veryyy nice :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Your car is too clean! I feel ashamed. My engine bay is a little dusty. 

Do you drive the GTR much?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Do you mind me asking where you get those cool allen head bolts from? (the purple ones along the tops of the wings etc?) Love them!

cheers
bob


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

thats the best engine bay hands down, I love the new wiggins rad clamps.


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

what a beautiful gtr!

its PERFECT! :smokin:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

what a beautiful car

whats the paint code for this

i dont no why it just seems a bit different to other white r34's

looks awesome


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*answers to questions.*

I had the purple bolts custom made at a fabrication place than took the parts and had them chromed and anodized.

The car hasn't been getting driven a lot because it was in the shop for almost 2 months to get the cage in and redo the radiator setup and other odds and ends that needed to be fixed or cleaned up.. It is also getting sold by the end of next month to a new owner. It's super clean because I had it detailed and than I finished the detail when the car came back too me.

The paint is the standard R34 GTR V-spec white. I think everyone is talking about the photographers HDR filter thing. It's some P-shop trickery.

Thanks again for the kind comments. I'm gonna miss it when it's gone. I'll never top this car with anything I purchase.


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

the perfect R34 in my eyes, absolutley stunning:smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Get the 'Demon Tweeks' catalogue, there all in there and much more.

naz




fourtoes said:


> Do you mind me asking where you get those cool allen head bolts from? (the purple ones along the tops of the wings etc?) Love them!
> 
> cheers
> bob


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Ooow nice one Naz!!!

bob


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Simply an awesome R34!!! :bowdown1:

I love the setup you've got in your garage with all the posters and flags too - very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm gonna miss it when it's gone. I'll never top this car with anything I purchase.[/QUOTE]

So why would you even ever dream of selling it..??!!


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

Was thinking the same thing..

So much has gone into that car! Next owner will be very, very lucky.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

is it an auto selcet strut brace? Is the best r34 engine bay around in my opinion!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

the evo looks just as nice as the 34

any chance of seeing pics of the evo 

also specs lists for both will be appretiated


----------



## alaa_sti (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah plz:wavey:


----------



## Graphtuner (Nov 3, 2008)

damn!
change that evo into my s2000 and that's my perfect garage


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*As requested..*

More Evo. Evo 9 MR. Owned by my GF. 














































Selling the GTR because I got a cash offer I could not refuse. Time to move on to another project anyway.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

stunning, just stunning!!!

bob


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks again for all the kind words everyone.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

what you have sold the r34?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

jbwangan

ive just bought an evo 9 mr fq360

i didnt really think the voltex kit would look too good

but i have definately changed my mind now

honestly really stunning

i wish my gf had a car like that lol

any chance of a spec pretty please


----------

